# Okay...Now I understand



## Pappy (Jan 29, 2014)

Never knew what Shrimp on the Barbie meant. This explains it for me.


----------



## Sid (Jan 29, 2014)

''A Burrito is a sleeping bag for hamburger."  More like a burial cloth.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 29, 2014)

There's only one.  Put another shrimp on the Barbie, Pappy!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 29, 2014)

All I could find was a Ken doll. Shrimp on the Ken doesn't work does it?


----------



## That Guy (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry.  Only Barbies on the BBQ.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





     I think maybe Ken is better baked...


----------



## nan (Jan 29, 2014)

Good one Pappy


----------

